# Waschen....  Reinigen



## ANTÍA

Hola

Tengo estos dos verbos que parecen significar lo mismo, pero no debe de ser así.

Los dos los tengo traducidos por Lavar.

Se pueden utilizar indistintamente?. O cada uno se utiliza para algo determinado?

Lavo el coche? Lavo la ropa? Lavo o limpio la silla?..

Gracias


----------



## Berenguer

No tengo la certeza absoluta, pero creo que _waschen _se refiere más a lavar en el sentido español de que lavar implica hacerlo con agua, y _reinigen _significa limpiar, que se puede hacer con agua o no. Que un nativo me lo confirme porque esto es lo que yo tenía entendido.


----------



## heidita

Como referencia la palabra *Reinigung*, que es *tintorería*, generalmente limpieza en seco, como sabes.

Esto ya te indica que waschen siempre es con agua, reinigen no necesariamente.


----------



## ANTÍA

Gracias, mi duda venía de esta frase:
Wo werden Autos mit Trinkwasser gereinigt?

Entonces se puede decir: Wo werden Autos mit Trinkwasser gewaschen?

Danke


----------



## heidita

En realidad me parecería más coherente. La palabra para un _lavacoches o tunel de lavado_ es:

Auto*wasch*straße


----------



## ANTÍA

De acuerdo, pienso lo mismo. 
Gracias


----------

